# Vinny Magalhaes' arm CANNOT be broken! Unbelievable!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

If anyone knows how to apply an armbar it's Werdum... This is just crazy stupid, how he isn't injured from this I will never know!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I guess it's the fabric that's kind of slippery taking Werdum's grip on the twist and allowing vinnie to turn his arm against the lock.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That's pretty sick and I'm not about to go on a hate on Werdrum tangent here, the guy is one of the best grapplers in the world, but that armbar was a little sloppy.

He had his feet crossed and he wasn't using his legs to pull Magalhaes arm toward him and it looked like he was a little deep in on the arm, not to mention he didn't pinch his knees all that much.

The rash guard looked like it played into that a lot though, Werdum couldn't get his arm positioned properly so that his hips could flex to break it, which is why you should use your legs to pull the arm out some, you don't need to lift your hips nearly as far for the same pressure. Oh and it didn't look like Werdum ever actually tried to break it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is one of those situations where how you fight in a MMA fight versus a regular grappling match come into play. That being said some guys have really tough limbs or workout those specific areas.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> That's pretty sick and I'm not about to go on a hate on Werdrum tangent here, the guy is one of the best grapplers in the world, but that armbar was a little sloppy.
> 
> He had his feet crossed and he wasn't using his legs to pull Magalhaes arm toward him and it looked like he was a little deep in on the arm, not to mention he didn't pinch his knees all that much.
> 
> The rash guard looked like it played into that a lot though, Werdum couldn't get his arm positioned properly so that his hips could flex to break it, which is why you should use your legs to pull the arm out some, you don't need to lift your hips nearly as far for the same pressure. *Oh and it didn't look like Werdum ever actually tried to break it.*


Bolded part it's prabably right.
Werdum knew he was winning, so he probably opted for saving Vinny's arm.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

vinny won that fight too and won the division title because he beat werdum


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Everyones an expert it seems :sarcastic09:

Thems some pretty bendy limbs he's got there!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

If you watch Vinny's wrist he manages to keep his palm down (or mostly down) the whole time which helps a lot. He also keeps his body sideways rather than on his back so his shoulder off the floor so his shoulder is taking some of the pressure rather than his elbow. Still impressive but I can see why he didn't have to tap.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's all about redirecting things to another way and stuff.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Bolded part it's prabably right.
> Werdum knew he was winning, so he probably opted for saving Vinny's arm.


True, but Werdum ended up losing...sooo.....I'd say break it. The guy can tap at any time, it's his choice not to.



The Lone Wolf said:


> Everyones an expert it seems :sarcastic09:


Not claiming to be an expert, that is like a day one level armbar, anyone with just a little bit of time in can tell you how to execute that armbar, now finishing a world class grappler, that's a different story.



Drogo said:


> If you watch Vinny's wrist he manages to keep his palm down (or mostly down) the whole time which helps a lot. He also keeps his body sideways rather than on his back so his shoulder off the floor so his shoulder is taking some of the pressure rather than his elbow. Still impressive but I can see why he didn't have to tap.


Exactly what I was saying about Werdum not controlling his body with his legs and allowing him to rotate his arm. Simmilar to GSP v Hardy, where it looked like it was in so deep and how could he escape, but in reality he was never in very serious danger of having his arm broken because of the angle he got his arm to. It hurt that's for damn sure, but it would have taken so much to actually break his arm that he was able to not tap.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No one wants to break an arm in a grappling match. If it's a MMA match then breaking the arm maybe necessary.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> No one wants to break an arm in a grappling match. If it's a MMA match then breaking the arm maybe necessary.


I would never want to break anyone's arm ever...but if you're caught and you refuse to tap, especially in the final of the biggest grappling tournament in the world, I'm going to break your arm and would tell anyone else to do the same thing. It is the man caught in the submission who has chosen not to tap, he can prevent his arm from being broken at any time by tapping. If you're too proud(read as stupid) to admit you've been beaten, I won't feel bad about it.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Dont get mad, I am NO jujitsu expert, but if you go to 2:13 it really looks like Vinny coulda just turned his hips and got out of that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well in this case no one had to tap which is a good thing.


----------

